# Breaking down tank for move - multiple questions



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi everyone - it's been a long time since I've shown interest enough in my fishtank to belong to message boards, but time has come to ask some questions. Quick background: I own a 29 gallon tank that's about 9 years old. It has been through several "fish life" cycles - meaning fish have come and gone, the tank has been moved, my interests have changed, etc. For the last year, I've had nothing in this tank other than a striped raphael, which, despite my best efforts of not feeding, not changing water/cleaning tank, barely ever replacing/cleaning filters - would NOT DIE!! Ok, I say that b/c I knew this move was coming up and quite frankly, I'm sure my water was so out of whack I dont' know how the thing lived that long! Anyway, I ended up posting a sign in my apt complex and found a suitable home for him (hell, the tank he went to was so pristine clean, he'll probably die from shock!!)

Now, I'm left with the task of moving this thing. Here are my questions:

1)How much "stuff" do I throw away? I got rid of most of the plastic plants (only keeping a few unique ones) and I will get rid of the gravel. What about the heater and the air stone? And is it worth trying to clean all the mineral deposits off both filters? Both are over the top filters, one with a bio wheel, the other just standard. Obviously, I will buy new carbon filters, but just wondering if it would be better to buy new filter systems all the way around (there's always that UGF debate....) As I mentioned, both filters (which are newer than the tank, maybe only 5 years) are heavily encrusted with white deposits and have algae and other build up in their intake tubes. When I used to clean the tank regularly, I had brushes and such to clean with, but after this much time not sure if I could get it all. Money is an object, but I'm not setting the tank up right away so I can buy stuff a little at a time.

2)What is the best way in your experience to clean the hood and light fixtures? (This was an "all-in-one" aquarium with base, hood, light, etc.) The water in my tank has always seemed to evaporate quickly and leave either crusty white deposits or algae. For the most part, I pop them in a tub and scrub them down with hot water. However, doing this every week is part of what made me lazy to cleaning the tank in the first place! Is there something I can do in the future to prevent build up?

3)Should I clean the inside of tank with white vinegar (or something else?) once empty? I would think being a "used" tank might be good for cycling the water so I don't want to make it too squeaky clean, yet with my history for limited success I'm not sure how to start over here.

4)Any other advice for moving this (empty) tank? The movers will be handling it, but should I still check for leaks at the new house (only 13 miles away)? 

OK, that's it for now. I know this is long, so answer only what you have time for. Thank you!!

~Kar :fish:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

hello and welcome to the site.

first off, boo-hiss for trying to kill the rapheal catfish. but glad to see you gave it away. the new owner hopefully knew enough to acclimate the catfish so it wouldnt go into shock. they are pretty hardy, not surprised it didnt die.

1. alrighty, if I were you I'd keep the substrate in a seperate bucket with all other decorations of yours, and the filter cartiges. oh, and keep the bucket filled with water. this will hold the precious helpful nitrifying bacteria. you can use vinegar to remove the calcium deposits on the filter and glass.

2. dunno

3. sure, white vinegar works well for removing the white crud. but I doubt the bacteria will live through the trip of moving the tank since it will dry out. you will probably have enough bacteria in the substrate and filter cartriges to pretty much skip the cycling process. so clean the tank squeeky clean. I use boiling water, watch out for breaking the glass if you do that.

4. I'd take the tank yourself. 29 gallons isnt too large, but the movers will probably break it.

when you set up the tank, put in your new substrate and put the old substrate in a big bowl or saucer or something and put it in the tank. then put the filter cartiges in your new or old filters. make sure your gravel didnt dry out, or ran out of oxygen, then the bacteria will have died.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

shev said:


> hello and welcome to the site.
> 
> first off, boo-hiss for trying to kill the rapheal catfish. but glad to see you gave it away. the new owner hopefully knew enough to acclimate the catfish so it wouldnt go into shock. they are pretty hardy, not surprised it didnt die.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome! And I was being facetious about "killing the fish"! Afterall, my cats would have loved a snack if that had truely been the case :mrgreen: Also, I meant "shock" as in the mental kind, like, "OMG, a clean tank, I cannot live here!! :rip: 

I agree the helpful bacteria will remain on the substrate, but as you point out, it's easy to kill them off if they dry out. Since setting up this tank is not going to be the first, second, or even third of my top priorities (sorry, I'm a single woman moving into my first new house), I'm afraid the bacteria may die even if I do keep that stuff. What do you think?

As for movers breaking the tank - again, it's not like I need it to immediately put fish into, and while reimbursement may be a hassle, it would definitely be covered by insurance! (I drive a 2-door sports car, no way can 29 gal tank fit in it!! :king: )


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, welcome aborad.


> it's easy to kill them off if they dry ou



 Shev said that fill water in and he meantt o clean the tank thruly so you can place your media back, So the bacteria won't be killed. And if you have a while b4 that. All should be okay too, the bacteria won't be dried out. (I remember some other post on this in General section)

Well that's all I think I know... others may come and help you more. 
Hope that you'll stick to this hobby for long. More knowledge will help you keep fish successfully and that means you'll stick to that long and happily. I'm learning from the others too!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh I forgot... are you a Karate lover? I used to be


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome to fish forums! 

1. if everything is working fine, then i would keep it, no need to spend more money on something that works perfectly fine you can also use a toothbrush to clean off the mineral deposits. 

2. we get that crusty stuff too, i usually just wet a towel, scrub it off, and then i be sure to dry it off, without throwing it in the tub.

3. if you decide to keep the filters gravel, and other decor/acessories, you should have enough bacteria to skip the cycle as shev said. but i would be cautious of a mini cycle. just to be safe.

4.hm if it wont fit in your car, i would get towels and wrap them around the tank. maybe bubble wrap too. (and i would be paranoid haha)

good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for the input! 

I'm tempted to trash the filters just b/c I don't want to clean them right now! Plus, if I go with an under gravel filter, I'll need a power head instead (where is the UGF debate on this forum anyhow?) As for saving the current gravel...nah. I want something different. Plus, I KNOW it is extremely dirty! LOL

I started cleaning the lid and hood last night. You're right, the crusty stuff (even as much as there was) came right off. I am soaking the plants, nets and heater in my bucket with hot water and vinegar. I also soaked the lid to the tank in the bath tub with the same mixture. For the hood, I obviously couldn't soak b/c it has the light attached, but using rags soaked in the vinegar mixture, I was able to make it look quite new again 

The movers said they would wrap the tank in blankets before loading on the truck. It's just a fish tank! I can get another one if they break it!! But I should probably check for leaks first, huh? One day I'll post my story about buying those "plug valves" for your air pumps to prevent water backing out in the case of a power outage.

I like the idea of using sand in my tank, I had never thought of that for a freshwater tank (I am in a freshwater forum, correct? lol).  I will have to do more research on that when I get ready to set the tank up. Again, it may be several months.

Thanks!
Kar :fish:


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Wasn't this same post posted in here someplace else?
I know I replied to it.....or is this someone else doing the same thing?


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

I've moved tanks across town and across the country (CA to OH - me, the fish and the birds in the front of a U-haul - now that was fun! :-o ) Actually they'll be moving again in the next month or so, about 50 miles.

If the tank will be empty for awhile, just clean it all up and set it up later, just like a new one. Give it a nice long gradual cycle, add a few fish at a time, etc. If sooner - a week or so, then try to keep as much bacteria alive as possible in the filter media. If you're changing out the gravel though, and cleaning the tank, you might just consider it the same as a new cycle.

As far as undergravel filters, not really in favor anymore. Get too gunky underneath. They do a good job of holding the good bacteria, but can lead to pH crashes if you're not careful. Also harder to plant. I use hangon in addition to sponge filters.

As far as the catfish, I had a pleco that survived like that. The tank went bad, everything died, I bailed it out to the last couple inches of water, and left it there awhile. Then when I went to dump it, found Mr. Pleco alive and well.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, same happened with me, a few years back I had a six foot tank with some cichlids and a plec. I went away for a couple of days and my fluval broke down causing an ammonia spike, the water being so cloudy you couldn't see a thing. I cleaned out the tank and left it standing in the garage for a week with a few centimetres of water, when I poured the water out onto the grass, their was the little plec wriggling about.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, still have him today.


----------

